# Danes living in cyprus



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

We are in the process of moving to lovely Cyprus from Denmark and arriving the 1st November, 2012.
We are quite well organized so far, and wondering if any Danes have taken their television sets from here to Cyprus. We have a very nice Samsung 42' flat screen which is only three years old and wonder how it will work in Cyprus. On reading the rather large instruction book it does mention it is built for Scandinavia but hoping it can also function over there?? That is our question, or perhaps we need to use some kind of convertor? Any feedback would be very welcome. Of course I can phone Samsung and ask them, but would like some live feedback if possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi!
I am quite sure that it will work. I have taken more then one TV from Germany to Sweden without a problem. I am sure that all europe have the same system. The tv we have now is bought on Tenerife and working perfect in Germany.
The only thing that can differ is the power-plug, but for that you can buy a converter in Cyprus

Anders


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> I am quite sure that it will work. I have taken more then one TV from Germany to Sweden without a problem. I am sure that all europe have the same system. The tv we have now is bought on Tenerife and working perfect in Germany.
> The only thing that can differ is the power-plug, but for that you can buy a converter in Cyprus
> 
> Anders


Thank you Anders, it was just when I was reading the instruction/installation manuel it said it was for Scandinavia Network not sure you see. Obviously I know nothing about these things, I can read the manuel but don't really follow what they mean with all the jargon unfortunately.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Thank you Anders, it was just when I was reading the instruction/installation manuel it said it was for Scandinavia Network not sure you see. Obviously I know nothing about these things, I can read the manuel but don't really follow what they mean with all the jargon unfortunately.


We brought 3 TVs with us from the UK and they all worked fine. I think that on the whole most of these sets are the same setup, lets face it most of them are made for the international market. I havn't heard of anyone bringing a TV from any other country and it not working.
As Anders says the plug will be different as Cyprus has the same sort of 3 pin plug as the UK but adaptor plugs are cheap to buy. You will need adaptors for all of your electrical items.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

haymarket said:


> Thank you Anders, it was just when I was reading the instruction/installation manuel it said it was for Scandinavia Network not sure you see. Obviously I know nothing about these things, I can read the manuel but don't really follow what they mean with all the jargon unfortunately.


The manuel says: ' This product is only applicable to Finnish, Swedish and Danish. Broadcasts are not supported in other countries.?? I don't understand what that means?


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We brought 3 tvs with us f rom the Uk and they all worked fine. I think that on the whole most of these sets are the same setup, lets face it most of made for the international market. I havn't heard of anyone bringing a Tv from any other country and it not working.
> As Anders says the plug will be different as Cyprus has the same sort of 3 pin plug as the UK but adaptor plugs are cheap to buy. You will need adaptors for all of your electrical items.


Thank you Veronika, as you can see it is the manuel that is confusing me, it does seem senseless that it would not work in another EU country though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> The manuel says: ' This product is only applicable to Finnish, Swedish and Danish. Broadcasts are not supported in other countries.?? I don't understand what that means?


That does seem odd I must say


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> That does seem odd I must say


Thanks Veronica, maybe Anders knows as he is Swedish?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

With today's open market, where people buy electronics and other goods where it is cheapest, I say it would be impossible for a producer to make models for different markets. The only market I know of that use another system then the PAL that we use in most of the world is US, that still have another one. So I would suggest that you bring your TV with you.

Anders


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> With today's open market, where people buy electronics and other goods where it is cheapest, I say it would be impossible for a producer to make models for different markets. The only market I know of that use another system then the PAL that we use in most of the world is US, that still have another one. So I would suggest that you bring your TV with you.
> 
> Anders


Thank you Anders, sounds sensible and correct. We shall bring it with us of course. Just been looking at the manuel and getting confused with their wording. They do give you food for thought though! Thanks again.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Check that the electrical input of the TV meets the specs here in Cyprus. If the TV needs 110 volts and you get an adapter for Cyprus which runs around 240 volts there could be a bit of a bang when you plug it in.

If it doesn't pick up a signal when you get here then let me know as I may have a use for it.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
u need a tv with a digital receiver and an inbuilt mp4 decoder operating on the pal system. that runs at 220-240volts.
check the volts plug it in and run the auto tuning if u get picture but no sound u need to buy an external box.
(assume u are coming to the south)
bern


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems odd to me if a 3 year old Samsung flatscreen should not work. But we will know when he arrive

Anders


----------

